# Topics > Smart things >  Beddi, smart alarm clock, WITTI Inc., smart things, Sacramento, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - WITTI Inc.

wittidesign.com/collections/beddi-collection

BEDDI - Intelligent Alarm Clock with Smart Home Integration

----------


## Airicist

BEDDI - intelligent alarm clock. Features highlight

Published on Jul 11, 2016




> BEDDI is the smartest alarm clock in the world that brings you the best wake up experience.

----------

